# Filippo Inzaghi



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

Nazionalità	Italia
Altezza 181 cm
Peso74 kg

Filippo Inzaghi nasce a Piacenza nell'agosto del 73. Conosciuto come una delle prime punte più micidiale negli ultimi 10 anni. Un giocatore non forte tecnicamente ma aveva il fiuto del gol come pochi al mondo. Ogni palla vagante dentro l'area di rigore, ogni piccola distrazione di un portiere o difensore, con Inzaghi poteva essere velenosa. Famoso anche nel giocare sul filo del fuorigioco.

Inzaghi si fece notare quando era all'Atalanta dove colleziono 24 gol in 33 partite, da li alla Juventus che segno 57 gol in 120 presenze. Seppur non abbia disputato una brutta carriera con la Juve, nel 2001 passa al Milan, di li la consacrazione. nella stagione 2002/2003 Inzaghi trascino il Milan con 12 gol sino alla finale di CL andando poi a vincere la coppa. Nel 2007 Inzaghi segno una dopietta nella finale di Atene di Champions League contro il Liverpool e vincendo di nuovo la coppa. Nella coppa del mondo per club dello stesso anno, realizzo 2 gol contro il Boca Junior.

Inzaghi ad oggi è il vicecannoniere nelle competizioni europpee con 70 reti dietro a Raul. Poteva segnare di più Inzaghi, poteva se non fosse per infortuni e ricadute alla gamba, alla spalla...

Filippo Inzaghi è ricordato da tutti non solo dai tifosi milanisti ma anche di tutto il mondo, per le sue esultanze in qualsiasi partita amichevole o ufficiale, era un giocatore che dopo un gol, tirava fuori tutta l'adrenalina e vita. un giocatore attaccato alla maglia milanista, quella maglia che lo ha consacrato facendo impazzire tutti i tifosi rossoneri 

Filippo Inzaghi forse non era un fenomeno, forse non era un "Mozart" con la palla, forse non aveva un fisico da urlo, forse non sapeva fare 100 palleggi, forse... Ma state pur certi che se la palla si trovava li a vagare in area, se sbagliavi un fuorigioco di millimetri, se sbagliavi un passaggio, in un cross esalti in ritardo o in anticipo, stai pur certo che Inzaghi la metteva dentro prima che i tuoi occhi da difensore o da portiere si girino per guardare la porta.

Ecco chi era Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

La sua lettera di addio:
"Tutte le cose che state per leggere saranno sempre seconde, rispetto ad una. La prima e unica cosa che voglio che voi sappiate per sempre è questa: ho giocato e vinto per Noi. Giocare e vincere senza condividere le emozioni è nulla, invece io e voi, noi, abbiamo fatto tutto insieme. Abbiamo sperato, abbiamo sofferto, abbiamo esultato, abbiamo gioito. E abbiamo alzato le coppe e gli scudetti insieme ai nostri cuori. Siamo sempre stati sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. E questo non ce lo toglierà mai nessuno.

Sapete, cari Milanisti, quando sono arrivato a Milano voi non lo sapevate. Ero in una stanza d'albergo e dovevo uscire il meno possibile, per non dare nell'occhio e per non compromettere quella trattativa di mercato fra la Juventus e il Milan. Le prime settimane, i primi mesi, mi avete studiato, ci siamo guardati.

Poi, ci siamo innamorati. Quella sera contro il Torino. Eravate arrabbiati, le cose in campo non andavano bene, eravate in silenzio. Mi sono tolto le stampelle, ho iniziato il riscaldamento e il vostro ruggito dedicato a me ci ha fatto vincere la partita, ci ha proiettati al preliminare di Champions League e poi alla nostra Finale di Manchester. Questi ricordi, insieme a tutte le persone che mi consolavano ad Anversa nei mesi difficili del 2004 e del 2005 e ai brividi che abbiamo provato insieme il 9 Agosto 2006, il giorno del mio compleanno, contro la Stella Rossa, saranno sempre sul comodino del mio cuore, accanto agli affetti più cari.

Atene. Il calcio ce l'ha regalata per un solo motivo: io e voi, noi, l'abbiamo voluta così fortemente, così intensamente, che non poteva concedersi. Certo, la realtà è andata oltre i nostri sogni più belli. Due gol, contro il Liverpool, due anni dopo Istanbul, la Settima Champions League. Il destino ci ha riservato quello che non osavamo sperare.

Io oggi voglio ringraziare con affetto e commozione il presidente Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani: la loro elettricità e la loro capacità di emozionarsi per me mi ha reso più forte, mi ha spinto oltre qualsiasi limite. Ma voglio rivolgere un pensiero anche a chi, dalle giovanili a tutte le splendide squadre dove ho giocato nella mia carriera, mi ha aiutato a diventare l'uomo e il calciatore che sono oggi.

Grazie Milan, grazie calcio. Concedetemi di chiamarlo mio il Milan, le persone di via Turati, di Milanello, gli uffici, i centralini, i magazzinieri, i fisioterapisti, i medici, le cucine, lo Stadio, gli addetti, lo spogliatoio. Tutte le persone che mi vedevano arrivare con il maglioncino alla domenica e vibravano già sperando nel mio gol. Ciao Mister Ancelotti, con te ho vinto tutto, ciao ai miei meravigliosi tifosi che mi seguono da tutto il mondo, sempre con affetto e con grande passione, ciao ai miei fantastici compagni di squadra, di oggi e di ieri.

E infine, concedetemelo, grazie, grazie, grazie alla mia famiglia: mamma Marina, papà Giancarlo, Simone e Tommaso. Non sarei arrivato fino a qui senza di voi. Siete la mia forza. Caro il mio Milan, Ti lascio solo perché è la vita, perché è il momento. Lo sai anche Tu.

Ciao a tutti e grazie, Pippo Inzaghi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

quanto l'ho amato


----------



## sheva90 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Eiaculazioni pure.


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Orgasmi multipli.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quanto l'ho amato





sheva90 ha scritto:


> Eiaculazioni pure.





Butcher ha scritto:


> Orgasmi multipli.



Non è l'album della gnocca....


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2013)

quest' uomo mi ha fatto urlare come non mai!!

Grande Inzaghi!!


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

"Maldini la sciabolata verso Ambrosini, la torre, c'é Inzaghi attenzione Inzaghi il pallonetto..!!! Rete!! Rete!!! Inzaghi!! E il Milan ripassa in vantaggio!!"


----------



## rossovero (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lo ammetto, all'inizio non lo amavo, non completamente. Non riuscivo a dimenticare il suo passato juventino. Il giorno che ha segnato ai gobbi, con un perfido tunnel a Buffon e ha esultato come solo lui sa esultare, allora tutto è passato.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Aveva una fame pazzesca, unica.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il migliore, da sempre il calciatore che più di tutti è stato in grado di farmi emozionare così. All'ultima della carriera, contro il Novara, il gol sotto la curva.. Io c'ero! :') Grazie di tutto SuperPippo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti hanno avuto tutto più di lui nella storia del calcio, tranne il senso della posizione, quello nessuno come lui. Sempre al posto giusto nel momento giusto, sempre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutti hanno avuto tutto più di lui nella storia del calcio, tranne il senso della posizione, quello nessuno come lui. Sempre al posto giusto nel momento giusto, sempre.



Secondo mè la sua tecnica come quella di Gattuso sono state molto sottostimate
Cioè per mè la tecnica non è solo dribbling e palleggi ma anche riuscire a fare giocate normali con una reattività doppia rispetto ad altri


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

quanto lo amo pippo mio non so quanto che rapinatore d'area


----------



## vota DC (21 Febbraio 2013)

E' quello che causava le migliori reazioni di Pellegatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mi mancano le sue esultanze.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

giocatore Unico nella Storia del Calcio


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore grezzo, scoordinato, brutto da vedere. Ma aveva un dono innato, essere nel posto giusto al momento giusto. A questo dono ha abbinato la fame e gli occhi della tigre. Averne altri di cosi.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (2 Marzo 2013)

Il giocatore che ho amato di più in oltre 25 anni di tifo rossonero.
Che fosse la finale di Champions o l'ultimo secondo di un'amichevole in provincia per lui non cambiava nulla, continuava come un ossesso a cercare di segnare.

Pippo sempre nel cuore.


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

C'è poco da dire su Pippo.
Immenso, ogni suo gol per me era gioa infinita.So che sembrerà assurdo, ma il suo gol al Novara è quello che mi ha fatto emozionare di più


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Il piu' grande killer d'area della storia del Milan, e forse del calcio italiano.
Immenso.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Come disse non so quale commentatore dopo un suo gol in nazionale mi pare "Sotto porta non perdona. Si muove come nessuno."
Io l'avrei soprannominato "L'Insaziabile", il suo modo di esultare..non si poteva non adorare superpippo quando lo vedevi sbracciarsi e urlare così. Un senso della posizione incommensurabile, mai visto un giocatore così che è SEMPRE dove deve essere, come se sapesse dove andrà il pallone, un cane da tartufi per il gol.

Poi nonostante pure lui fosse (e ora non lo è da meno) pieno di f**a, a differenza di vieri è sempre stato un perfezionista e per questo non è marcito col tempo come bobo. Il suo orgasmo più grande è sempre stato il gol.

Anche qualche mese fa, durante una partita degli allievi in campionato e c'era Vieri in tribuna si gira verso di lui e gli fa "Ehi! Prendi i numeri delle ragazze là vicino!"XD


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Senso della posizione IMPRESSIONANTE, il suo vero inestimabile punto di forza per tutta la sua carriera. Una leggenda vivente


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua lettera di addio:
> "Tutte le cose che state per leggere saranno sempre seconde, rispetto ad una. La prima e unica cosa che voglio che voi sappiate per sempre è questa: ho giocato e vinto per Noi. Giocare e vincere senza condividere le emozioni è nulla, invece io e voi, noi, abbiamo fatto tutto insieme. Abbiamo sperato, abbiamo sofferto, abbiamo esultato, abbiamo gioito. E abbiamo alzato le coppe e gli scudetti insieme ai nostri cuori. Siamo sempre stati sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. E questo non ce lo toglierà mai nessuno.
> 
> Sapete, cari Milanisti, quando sono arrivato a Milano voi non lo sapevate. Ero in una stanza d'albergo e dovevo uscire il meno possibile, per non dare nell'occhio e per non compromettere quella trattativa di mercato fra la Juventus e il Milan. Le prime settimane, i primi mesi, mi avete studiato, ci siamo guardati.
> ...




Mi era sfuggita. Ma quanto è bella questa lettera?
Grazie Pippo, ma quanto ti voglio bene


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

Pippo ama tantissimo i nostri colori e ne sono felicissimo perchè lo ritengo un attaccante vero e fortissimo

alla fine è stato meraviglioso sempre in tutte le situazioni e il fatto che sia un grande lo dimostra il fatto che è sempre stato forte e si è adattato a tutti i vari cambiamenti

lo adoro!!


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

ho pianto 2 volte nella mia vita calcistica.
1) la partita d'addio di FRANCO BARESI
2) il gol di PIPPO INZAGHI contro il novara.

e presi anche qualche constestazione quando ho scritto che del scudetto perso non me ne poteva fregare di meno... perche quello che contava e vedere INZAGHI esultare dopo un gol per l'ultima partita.

la gioia che mi ha dato quel gol e stata molto molto piu forte di un scudetto vinto.
tra 20 anni quando parlero al mio figlio potro racontare di un gol storico... invece un juventino non si ricordera nemmeno di quello scudetto.

PIPPO MIO


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

Alla Juve lo detestavo. Non avrei mai potuto immaginare sarebbe diventato una leggenda coi nostri colori. Ad affezionarmici ci ho messo 2 secondi. Il modo con cui esultava con la nostra maglia ad ogni goal era impagabile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ho pianto 2 volte nella mia vita calcistica.
> 1) la partita d'addio di FRANCO BARESI
> 2) il gol di PIPPO INZAGHI contro il novara.
> 
> ...



Quotone, ero allo stadio pure io ed è stata una gioia indescrivibile !


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Maggio 2013)

Se vado nel topic di sheva poi non riesco a non passare a "salutare"pippo....condivido che la gioia che ho provato al gol del novara non l avevo provata nemmeno con lo scudetto dell anno prima.è stata un emozione unica...la palla in rete e io ad urlare pippoooooooo e a piangere ....tutto nel giro di una frazione di secondo.La fine degna di una favola...ho il tuo ultimo gol sul cellulare...e i brividi persistono.Grazie pippo per sempre uno di noi


Le sue esultanze uniche al mondo...per questo ora che guardo balo ho comunque un senso di vuoto ,perchè anche se penso che sarà il nostro campione del fututo,so già da adesso che non lo amerò mai come ho fatto con pippo.Segnava veramente per NOI.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2013)

Un fenomeno mentalmente, forse il più forte di sempre per concentrazione e professionalità.

Non sono mai riuscito ad amarlo del tutto però, troppo amante dei record personali, tipico giocatore che non amo come gioca...


Però dopotutto gli volevo bene, è colpa della società se alla fine non ce la facevo più a reggerlo, doveva andare via 2 anni prima, era imbarazzante per se stesso e per il Milan come stava messo, e pensare che con un altro mister magari giocava ancora quest'anno, robe da pazzi.


----------



## Principe (9 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno mentalmente, forse il più forte di sempre per concentrazione e professionalità.
> 
> Non sono mai riuscito ad amarlo del tutto però, troppo amante dei record personali, tipico giocatore che non amo come gioca...
> 
> ...


Ma di cosa stai parlando fino all'infortunio al ginocchio era ancora in perfetta forma , allegri nn lo faceva giocare in quei primi mesi e lui entra con il real Madrid e fa doppietta , si da il caso che fossi allo stadio e che trascino' la squadra praticamente da solo , se nn si fosse infortunato al ginocchio a 38 anni possedeva ancora più senso del goal lui di qualsiasi altro attaccante sul pianeta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando fino all'infortunio al ginocchio era ancora in perfetta forma , allegri nn lo faceva giocare in quei primi mesi e lui entra con il real Madrid e fa doppietta , si da il caso che fossi allo stadio e che trascino' la squadra praticamente da solo , se nn si fosse infortunato al ginocchio a 38 anni possedeva ancora più senso del goal lui di qualsiasi altro attaccante sul pianeta.



Esatto, aggiungerei giocatore più anziano a segnare una doppietta in CL, e al Real Madrid, non proprio una squadra qualunque. Io non ho amato nessuno, calcisticamente parlando, come ho amato Super Pippo, e l'emozione che ho provato allo stadio al suo ultimo goal, è stata qualcosa di impagabile !


----------



## The Ripper (10 Maggio 2013)

bah...Di una semplicità unica. Un attaccante deve segnare...lui sapeva solo segnare, e sempre gol pesanti. Per questo è stato probabilmente tra i migliori centravanti della storia del calcio. Un fenomeno.
Spero diventi un buon allenatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando fino all'infortunio al ginocchio era ancora in perfetta forma , allegri nn lo faceva giocare in quei primi mesi e lui entra con il real Madrid e fa doppietta , si da il caso che fossi allo stadio e che trascino' la squadra praticamente da solo , se nn si fosse infortunato al ginocchio a 38 anni possedeva ancora più senso del goal lui di qualsiasi altro attaccante sul pianeta.


Se dai, alla fine della sua carriera faceva gol ma si giocava in 10, ogni palla fuori dall'area piccola che toccava era persa, era strafinito e quegli ultimi anni me ne hanno un po' infangato il ricordo, un po' come con Dida ( che ovviamente fu piu disastroso )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2013)

Aveva un istinto innato davanti alla porta... quando bisognava segnare, la metteva dentro, ci poteva essere pure Yashin tra i pali, la metteva. Anche cadendo magari, con un tiro sbilenco... grande senso della posizione, arrivava sempre prima sui rimpalli in area. Negli ultimi 11 metri è stato l'attaccante più letale che abbia mai visto insieme a Gerd Muller e Romario.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Maggio 2013)

il più continuo sotto porta di tutti i tempi.

Ho amato Inzaghi come un fratello e lo amerò sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2013)

La mia vita probabilmente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Giocatore incredibile, aveva un senso della posizione che mai nessuno nella storia del calcio. La palla probabilmente gli diceva dove sarebbe finita perché altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Maggio 2013)

Un grande, uno dei giocatori che più ho amato nel Milan, forse anche più di Sheva a tratti. Non aveva tecnica, non sapeva dribblare, ma nel mettere il pallone in rete era unico, specie nei momenti decisivi, era sempre lì, sulla linea del fuorigioco a beffare qualunque difensore, anche quelli del Real Madrid, come dimostrò facendo la doppietta nella sua ultima partita europea. Inoltre ho sempre stimato la sua grandissima voglia di giocare, anche quando non era più in grado per questioni di età.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Maggio 2013)

Anche qui ho letto un paio di commenti allucinanti. Zio maiale [cit. Vieri]


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Maggio 2013)

Per me, giocatore del Milan del decennio
Abbiamo avuto Sheva, Kakà ... ma nessuno ha sputato sangue per la maglia come Pippo
Maldini lo metto fuori classifica


----------



## Kebabbaro (19 Maggio 2013)

Non ho visto Superman volare, ho visto Superpippo segnare!


----------



## Hammer (19 Maggio 2013)

La sua grinta e la sua determinazione sono un esempio per tutti noi. Grazie, Pippo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

ieri nel delirio di milan siena a ll 80esimo invocavo te super pippoooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Giugno 2013)

_"Non è Inzaghi ad essere innamorato del gol, è il gol ad essere innamorato di Inzaghi"_


----------



## runner (21 Giugno 2013)

Pippo è per me uno dei più grandi calciatori di questi ultimi 20 anni....

mi ha fatto esultare come pochissimi negli ultimi anni....le corse in fondo per esultare con lui in mezzo alla tribuna scandalizzata e quando sei a casa i telecomandi che volano per la stanza!!

Pippo infinito, mi auguro che sia lui il prossimo allenatore!!


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2013)

Innamorato di Pippo.

Ma ho dubbi sul suo futuro da allenatore. Solo per una questione di storia. I grandi allenatori ex giocatori di solito sono centrocampisti..


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Innamorato di Pippo.
> 
> Ma ho dubbi sul suo futuro da allenatore. Solo per una questione di storia. I grandi allenatori ex giocatori di solito sono centrocampisti..



centrocampisti centrali e difensori centrali....

però stavolta c' è una differenza, ovvero che ha iniziato dai giovani e sta continuando in tal senso e poi il suo carisma e la sua professionalità porterebbero chiunque a superarsi per diventare una leggenda come lui!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Giugno 2013)

Concordo con runner!!!forza Pippo!quest anno hanno obbligato allegri a giocare con 4312 come la primavera....a mio sentore stanno preparando la squadra per Pippo...se se la sentirà il prossimo anno potrà essere lui il prossimo allenatore del Milan

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Concordo con runner!!!forza Pippo!quest anno hanno obbligato allegri a giocare con 4312 come la primavera....a mio sentore stanno preparando la squadra per Pippo...se se la sentirà il prossimo anno potrà essere lui il prossimo allenatore del Milan


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2017)

Tanti auguri Pippo mio. A chi lo spiego le lacrime che ho versato al tuo ultimo goal contro il Novara. Sembrava una favola scritta apposta per te, un film girato dal miglior regista del mondo. 

Ma a chi lo dico le emozioni che mi hai dato Pippo mio, come farà a raccontare ai miei figli che se sono milanista fin dentro il sangue lo devo in gran parte a te? 

Buon compleanno SuperPippo , per sempre nel mio cuore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Agosto 2017)

Auguri SuperPippo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2017)

11 anni fa nel giorno del suo compleanno cominciava la corsa alla nostra ultima Champions
Auguri, SuperPippo!
E che tu possa da tifoso tornare ad ammirare un Milan grande come quello


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2017)

Si tratta semplicemente del calciatore che più di chiunque altro mi abbia dato gioia, il primo di cui mi sono calcisticamente innamorato, semplicemente SuperPippo! Sei nella leggenda e non ti dimenticheremo mai.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2017)

E aggiungo, il giocatore che più di tutti ho visto segnare a San Siro. Chi se la scorda la tripletta con il Torino, o l'ultimo con il Novara.. Sempre in prima linea per te!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Agosto 2017)

Auguri Pippo, campione indimenticabile! Chi si scorda più il tuo compleanno di 11 anni fa!


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2018)

Auguri Pippo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2018)

Auguri cuore rossonero


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Tanti auguri


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Si tratta semplicemente del calciatore che più di chiunque altro mi abbia dato gioia, il primo di cui mi sono calcisticamente innamorato, semplicemente SuperPippo! Sei nella leggenda e non ti dimenticheremo mai.



Tantissimi auguri Pippo, concordo con tutti voi...
Una leggenda! Non penso mi emozionero' mai più come per i suoi goal... momento di vero godimento! Unico! Grazie ancora mitico Pippo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Agosto 2018)

Auguri SuperPippo!!


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2019)

ammazza Pippo se lo stress invecchia…..





resti comunque un mito


----------

